# Chickens and Pigeons nearby?



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Just thought of another noob question. 

I'm planning on working with several types of pigeon next year. Fancy, not racers. But was also hoping to get some chickens on the property as well. Endangered breeds.

Is there any problem with keeping pigeons and chickens near each other? Obviously they will not be mixed in the same pens, nor will I be switching them back and forth between each others buildings, but they will be on the same property. 

Is there any serious disease that could be transmitted from one to the other that could wipe out a whole flock? 

Thanks again!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Microcat said:


> Just thought of another noob question.
> 
> I'm planning on working with several types of pigeon next year. Fancy, not racers. But was also hoping to get some chickens on the property as well. Endangered breeds.
> 
> ...


as long as the pigeons and the chickens have their own quarters it should be fine..


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I have chickens, ducks, doves, and pigeons. Like Spirit Wings said just keep them seperate. Should have no problem.


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Great! Thank you for the replies.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i wouldnt keep any orental fowl or game chickens togather i had a thai hit a pigeon took its head off their and the hens are not anyless mean mostly when the brood


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I read somewhere on the net that you should not have pigeons anywhere near chickens because of diseases they carry. I'm not sure where i saw it because i read alot of articles, but i did see it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I read somewhere on the net that you should not have pigeons anywhere near chickens because of diseases they carry. I'm not sure where i saw it because i read alot of articles, but i did see it.


you can keep differing birds/poultry on the same property.. just not together... it has been done for thousands of years.. and still is today without problems..


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

I dont see why not
but chickens are most likely to attack pigeons when they are feeding
so keep there distance


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh i thought he ment in the same coop yah you can keep them in the same area but chickens smell and they poo is larger and has more nitrogen so id keep im in diffrent coops


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, definitely in different areas. I had no plans of combining them. 

Pigeons are new for me this year, but I've had chickens (and various other oddball farm animals) for years. 

I currently just have two pigeons. Chickens and goats will come later once we have our land cleared & structures built. I just wanted to be sure there was no major issues with diseases in case a pigeon gets out of his loft and flies to the chicken area or something. I sometimes think of weird scenarios.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I have know and seen people that keep a chicken under their lofts with expanded metal / hardware cloth floors to eat up the feed that falls through. The chickens don't mix with the pigeons and the added bonus are larger eggs and/or a good Sunday dinner.


----------

